# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Шахматы - азартная игра?

## Петров Николай Николаевич

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Меня очень интересует вопрос: азартная ли игра шахматы? Попадает ли она под запрет принципа не играть в азартные игры? Очень интересует развёрнутый ответ на этот вопрос, как и вообще понятие "азартные игры". Где видеть грань? Шкала собственного азарта, чрезмерного увлечения или надо просто тупо помнить список исключений... 
Очень интересует почему да или почему нет.
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Hrishikesha das

мммм азартная игра это игра на что либо, как в случае Юдхиштхиры и Дуриотхана это была азартная игра, когда на кон ставится многое. Если играть просто, допустим для проведения какой-нибудь беседы за игрой, то я думаю что нет. Могу ошибаться. Поправьте.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Из курса "Бхакта-программ" азартная игра - это та, в которой выигрыш зависит от случайности или удачи. По этому критерию шахматы не подходят под категорию азартной игры. Но есть более развернутое понимание четырех принципов помимо простого перечисления можно/нельзя. Лучше задайте этот вопрос одному из старших и опытных преданных, к которому у вас есть доверие.
Мое личное понимание такое, что *любым* видом деятельности можно сильно увлечься просто как любимой деятельностью, но в отрыве от сознания Кришны. Поэтому все хорошо ровно настолько, насколько помогает помнить о Кришне. 
Для меня шахматы - это тренировка для ума в стратегии и тактике. Бралась за них последний раз лет пять назад.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

"Случайность - слово лишенное смысла" (с) В мире ничего не бывает случайным.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

В оригинале Gambling, что означает "азартная игра, игорный бизнес, игра на бирже, биржевая игра, фин. спекуляция"
Вряд ли шахматы подходят под это определение (если вы конечно не на деньги играете)

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Господь Шива придумал игру Чаупар (Чаунсар) и играл в нее со своей супругой Парвати.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

В Хари Бхакти Веласе есть стихи про шахматы. В одних стихах разрешается, в других запрещается. Видимо есть какие-то ограничения.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Дмитрий_И мммммм хочется почитать, не могли бы вы текст сюда как-нибудь?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

ну я могу скопировать, но там в контексте главы может быть, я не стал разбираться :smilies: 
ну вот например
768-771: Он не должен играть в шахматы. Он не должен бегать по кругу, как ребёнок. Он не должен ругаться с женщиной.
наверно это в каком то контексте, там еще тексты, что в шахматы нельзя играть в определенные дни

----------


## Hrishikesha das

наверное имеется в виду то, что запрещается определенной личности, например: в определенном возрасте нам что-либо запрещают? Где мне почитать книгу???

----------


## Дмитрий_И

я здесь поиском посмотрел  :smilies: 
http://vedatext.ru/haribhaktivelasa

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Дмитрий_И ооооооооооооооооооооо много читать, буду читать. Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Хари-канта д.д.  права, что любым видом деятельности можно сильно увлечься просто как любимой деятельностью, но в отрыве от сознания Кришны. Поэтому все хорошо ровно настолько, насколько помогает помнить о Кришне.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Слышал где-то, что Махараджа Юдхиштхира проиграл всё что только можно именно в шахматы  :smilies:  Но не современные, конечно, а в их родоначальника, где возможности ходов определяличсь бросанием игральных костей.
В Хари-бхакти-виласе, разумеется, тоже речь идет не о современных шахматах.

----------


## Larik

Доброе утро
Мне кажется, что любая игра может считаться азартной, если в процессе игры в нее ты забываешь о боге
т.е. зависит не от того, во что ты играешь, а от каждого отдельного индивидуума  :smilies: 

для Шивы даже однорукий бандит не будет считаться азартным  :smilies:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Гокуланатх дас Махараджа Юдхиштхира не в шахматы играл, а в кости, дядюшка Шакуни постоянно с ними ходил ). А если точнее то игра называлась Чаупар (Чаунсар)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Гокуланатх дас Махараджа Юдхиштхира не в шахматы играл, а в кости, дядюшка Шакуни постоянно с ними ходил ). А если точнее то игра называлась Чаупар (Чаунсар)


Может и так. Лично мне не нравится версия, что шахматы виноваты во всём  :smilies:  Но есть ли какие-то авторитетные утверждения, что именно в Чаупар, а не в Чатурангу?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Может и так. Лично мне не нравится версия, что шахматы виноваты во всём  Но есть ли какие-то авторитетные утверждения, что именно в Чаупар, а не в Чатурангу?


не не, Чаупар точно, я еще когда смотрел Махабхарату обратил внимание на эту игру, потом в сериале где Махадев играет с Парвати. В сериале перевод идет как Чаунсар, но поиск по интернету дал только Чаупар и изображения этой игры точно соответствуют.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

В фильме конечно видна игра на поле в форме креста, что соотвествует Чаурапару. Но фильм же не документальный  :biggrin1: 
А что в самом тексте Махабхараты?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> А что в самом тексте Махабхараты?


 :neznai:

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шахматы это обман и(или)обгон противника. Вайшнавы же против любого обмана в том числе и на виртуальных досках?
Бхагават Прабху сегодня в лекции говоря о вреде лжи привел в пример распространённый обман американцев, которые на вопрос "Как дела?" заученно отвечают "Отлично"

Может для кшатриев шахматы и хороши, но трудно представить как во время двапараюжных и калиюжных войн шахматы могут помочь игроку на поле боя

Ну и Прабхупада организовывав "Лигу преданных" добавил в принцип об азартных играх не помню дословно что-то о запрете всех пустых развлечений

----------


## ilkonstantinov

мое мнение, шахматы - это упражнение разума для кшатриев, на  тактику, память, внимание, шахматы это спорт. Укрепляли не только мускулы упражняясь с палицей, но и шахматами упражняя способности разума.
способность изменяться, подстраиваясь под изменения условий окружающей среды это залог выживания, шахматы своеобразный тренажер на эту способность.
но известны случаи когда слишком увлеченные шахматами уходили за грань нормальности, как перезанимавшийся спортсмен умирал от физического истощения,  так что все хорошо в меру

----------


## ilkonstantinov

в материальном мире все яд и только доза определяет до какой степени яд может быть полезен. Самим лучше дозу не определять.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Если преданные играют в футбол, то почему вдруг нельзя играть в шахматы? Тоже ведь по большому счёту пустое времяпровождение, да еще и обман команды противника, плюс опасность травм... Но наверное иногда надо  :biggrin1:

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Вообще, любопытный вопрос!
Думаю, стоило бы приподнять знание насчет четырех принципов: какой принцип с каким качеством связан.
Я непомню, но помню, что встречался с таким перечислением.
Вроде там была чистота, сострадание..

----------


## Александр.Б

азартные игры соотносится с правдивостью.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Шахматы это обман и(или)обгон противника. Вайшнавы же против любого обмана в том числе и на виртуальных досках?
> ...


В чём обман-то?  :neznai:  Поясните, пожалуйста.




> Ну и Прабхупада организовывав "Лигу преданных" добавил в принцип об азартных играх не помню дословно что-то о запрете всех пустых развлечений


Любая игра не является пустым времяпровождением. Как минимум игрок тренирует что-либо, развивает те или иные способности.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> В чём обман-то?  Поясните, пожалуйста.


Ну шахматисты придумывают всякие секретные планы, строят хитроумные комбинации и заманивают противника в ловушки... Шахматы моделируют сражение, а в сражении обман используется.
С другой стороны, преданные (и даже Махараджи) играют в футбол, где тоже есть и секретные планы и хитроумные комбинации. И это не считается азартной игрой.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Ну шахматисты придумывают всякие секретные планы, строят хитроумные комбинации и заманивают противника в ловушки... Шахматы моделируют сражение, а в сражении обман используется.
> С другой стороны, преданные (и даже Махараджи) играют в футбол, где тоже есть и секретные планы и хитроумные комбинации. И это не считается азартной игрой.


Относительно секретных планов и хитроумных комбинаций я согласен. (Хитроумных в смысле мудрых, находчивых.) Но разве секреты являются обманом? Честный человек не обязан налево и направо всё подряд рассказывать. Более того, мудрый и честный человек просто обязан иметь тайны и секреты, иначе, например, зачем люди и Бог носят одежды? Наличие личных(интимных), тайных(секретных) дел -- не делает человека лжецом.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Но разве секреты являются обманом? Честный человек не обязан налево и направо всё подряд рассказывать. Более того, мудрый и честный человек просто обязан иметь тайны и секреты, иначе, например, зачем люди и Бог носят одежды? Наличие личных(интимных), тайных(секретных) дел -- не делает человека лжецом.


Личные дела касаются одного человека. За шахматной доской сражаются двое, и они пытаются победить друг друга всеми допустимыми способами. То есть это уже никак не личные дела, это военные действия.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Личные дела касаются одного человека. За шахматной доской сражаются двое, и они пытаются победить друг друга всеми допустимыми способами. То есть это уже никак не личные дела, это военные действия.


Моё высказывание было не в отношении того что игра в шахматы является личным делом, а в отношении того, что секретность не означает обман.
Другими словами, если я(или группа людей) скрываем что-либо от кого-то, то это никак не означает, что мы обманываем. Обманывать и секретничать -- это разные понятия.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Обманывать и секретничать -- это разные понятия.


Обман или секрет=Невежество. Ведь Кришна не держит от нас ничего в секрете. Он дает знания. Он дал знания Арджуне - самые сокровенные знания, и так по парампаре. Я думаю мысль понятна. Если я ошибаюсь - поправьте.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Обман или секрет=Невежество. Ведь Кришна не держит от нас ничего в секрете. Он дает знания. Он дал знания Арджуне - самые сокровенные знания, и так по парампаре. Я думаю мысль понятна. Если я ошибаюсь - поправьте.


Харе Кришна, Hrishikesha прабху. Я бы предложил посмотреть по-другому. Например, если Вы откажетесь играть со мной в шахматы, то от этого у Вас не убавиться так называемого невежества в отношении моих "секретных планов" и "тайных замыслов".  :smilies:  При этом если мы сыграем партейку или десяток, то как минимум некоторые тайные шахматные комбинации станут известными. Т.е. игра как бы позволяет уменьшить невежество. Поэтому я хочу сделать акцент на том, что отказаться нужно нет от игр как таковых, а от *азартных* игр.

Как я понимаю, азарт -- это своего рода страсть. Вот, например, как определяется это слово в словарях:

Значение слова Азарт по Ефремовой:
Азарт - Возбуждение, вызванное увлеченностью чем-л.

Значение слова Азарт по Ожегову:
Азарт - Сильное возбуждение, задор, увлечение

Значение слова Азарт по словарю Ушакова:
АЗАРТ, азарта, мн. нет, м. (от фр. hasard - случайность). 1. Запальчивость, задор. Войти, прийти в азарт. Он в азарте хлопнул дверью. || Сильное увлечение, рвение. Играть с азартом, говорить с азартом. 2. Карточная игра на деньги; крайнее увлечение игрой (разг.). 

Из Вики:
Аза?рт — эмоция, связанная с предвосхищением успеха (не обязательно адекватного реальности) в чём-либо. Часто связан со случаем, игрой, риском, опасностью.
Этимология:

Происходит от фр. hasard — «случай», «риск», «игра в кости». Причём прямого эквивалента слову «азарт» во французском языке нет, и вместо него используются слова passion — «страсть», emballement — «увлечение», и другие.

Во французский язык слово hasard, в свою очередь, попало через исп. и порт. azar — «игра в кости», из араб. ??????? (аль-захр) — «игральная кость».


Из этого не сложно понять почему следует отказаться от *азартных* игр.
Для того чтобы обычную игру *превратить в азартную*, в неё привносят какие-либо материальные ценности: например *деньги*, золотые медали и прочие ценности, которые вызывают у игроков *страсть.*
Поэтому пока мы во дворе играем в футбол или шахматы или стрелялки -- это обычная *не запретная* игра. Но если та же игра ведётся на деньги, за какой-либо куш, то такая игра становится азартной.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> секретность не означает обман.
> Другими словами, если я(или группа людей) скрываем что-либо от кого-то, то это никак не означает, что мы обманываем.
> Обманывать и секретничать - это разные понятия.


В шахматах оба игрока стремятся до поры до времени скрыть(засекретить)свои планы, а потом открыв их показать своё превосходство, сымитировать Бога,который всегда выигрывает, всегда является Победителем. Т.е шахматы это как бы богоборческая игра. Или возьмём мошенничество - там тоже обман держится в секрете. Одним словом обман без секрета не возможен

У Платона описан благостный секрет или обман - тайное подмешивание лекарства в еду больного ребёнка. Не, наверное и существуют интерпретации БГ оправдывающие шахматы, типа: _Я - азартная игра_ и _Тайна тайн_

Можно посмотреть как переживают играя не на деньги и не за медали, пенсионеры в парках или дети в шахматных секциях. Особенно яростно сражаются равные. А какая медитация у них, какое сосредоточение - полное погружение в 64-х клеточную доску

----------


## Андрей Н

> В шахматах оба игрока стремятся до поры до времени скрыть(засекретить)свои планы, а потом открыв их показать своё превосходство, сымитировать Бога,который всегда выигрывает, всегда является Победителем. Т.е шахматы это как бы богоборческая игра. Или возьмём мошенничество - там тоже обман держится в секрете. Одним словом обман без секрета не возможен


Так я и не оспариваю то, что обман свершается при участии тайны(секрета). Я говорю о том, что секрет или тайна не обязательно должны использоваться для обмана. 




> У Платона описан благостный секрет или обман - тайное подмешивание лекарства в еду больного ребёнка. Не, наверное и существуют интерпретации БГ оправдывающие шахматы, типа: _Я - азартная игра_ и _Тайна тайн_


Приведу, другой пример: преданные предлагают Шриле Прабхупаде кушанья, при этом накрыв поднос тканью, чтобы друге не увидели, прежде, чем они предложат Шриле Прабхупаде. Итак, здесь тайна для того чтобы *обмануть* кого-то?




> Можно посмотреть как переживают играя не на деньги и не за медали, пенсионеры в парках или дети в шахматных секциях. Особенно яростно сражаются равные. А какая медитация у них, какое сосредоточение - полное погружение в 64-х клеточную доску


С этим спора нет, я писал выше  (15.08.2014 19:08  сообщение #33) о том, что денежная заинтересованность делает обычную игру *азартной.*

----------


## Владимир Н.

> В шахматах оба игрока стремятся до поры до времени скрыть(засекретить)свои планы, а потом открыв их показать своё превосходство, сымитировать Бога,который всегда выигрывает, всегда является Победителем. Т.е шахматы это как бы богоборческая игра. Или возьмём мошенничество - там тоже обман держится в секрете. Одним словом обман без секрета не возможен


На самом деле, никакого секрета нет -соперник делает ход, и у вас есть время чтобы разгадать его замысел.Если вы этого сделать не можете,то это говорит не об обмане,а о вашей недостаточной квалификации или например о невнимательности.В этом разгадывании планов соперника и придумывании своих и состоит смысл Игры. Обман это если,например,вы крадете у соперника фигуры или ставите незаметно свои(передвигаете их) :smilies: 
Как в любом восточном единоборстве в шахматах заключена глубокая философия,надо только правильно к ним относиться.

----------


## Александр.Б

Согласен с Владимиром Н. 
Вот именно! Все фигуры на виду (в отличие от игры в карты), и нет никакого элемента "случайности" (в отличие от рулетки и т.п.), правила нарушить невозможно (в отличие от футбола и т.п), только тактические способности игроков!!! 
Сам шахматы с детства не люблю (такой у меня склад ума, шудрянский), но это не мешает мне восхищаться их элитарностью что-ли!)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Кришна всё таки критикует тех, кто скорбит и ликует. А шахматы как раз слишком эмоциональна игра. Шахматистам лучше решать задачи, создавать этюды,а потом и вовсе бросить.
_Тот, кто не ликует и не впадает в уныние, кто ни о чём не скорбит и ничего не желает, для кого не существует ни хорошего, ни плохого, - такой преданный очень дорог Мне._

Когда Лев Николаевич выигрывал, он по-детски радовался, при проигрыше искренне огорчался. Если он делал в шахматах грубый промах и замечал это, он хватался за голову и необыкновенно громко вскрикивал: - А-а..., - чем часто пугал присутствовавших в комнате".
О том, что Л.Н. играл с увлечением, рассказывает в своем дневнике и секретарь Толстого - Б. Ф. Булгаков; он приводит подлинные слова Толстого: "Мы с Сухотиным ровно играем - говорил Л.Н. о шахматах - только он играет спокойно, а я вот по молодости лет все увлекаюсь" (запись от 12 июня 1910 г.)http://www.gambiter.ru/chess/item/26...-shahmaty.html

----------


## Владимир Н.

> Кришна всё таки критикует тех, кто скорбит и ликует. А шахматы как раз слишком эмоциональна игра. Шахматистам лучше решать задачи, создавать этюды,а потом и вовсе бросить.
> _Тот, кто не ликует и не впадает в уныние, кто ни о чём не скорбит и ничего не желает, для кого не существует ни хорошего, ни плохого, - такой преданный очень дорог Мне._
> 
> Когда Лев Николаевич выигрывал, он по-детски радовался, при проигрыше искренне огорчался. Если он делал в шахматах грубый промах и замечал это, он хватался за голову и необыкновенно громко вскрикивал: - А-а..., - чем часто пугал присутствовавших в комнате".
> О том, что Л.Н. играл с увлечением, рассказывает в своем дневнике и секретарь Толстого - Б. Ф. Булгаков; он приводит подлинные слова Толстого: "Мы с Сухотиным ровно играем - говорил Л.Н. о шахматах - только он играет спокойно, а я вот по молодости лет все увлекаюсь" (запись от 12 июня 1910 г.)http://www.gambiter.ru/chess/item/26...-shahmaty.html


Хорошая цитата,спасибо, но к шахматам она относится ровно так же как к любому другому виду деятельности. Можно ликовать и скорбеть по любому другому поводу. Что касается Л.Н.Толстого, то в шахматах он был дилетантом,а в среде дилетантов или любителей даже драки случаются. В среде людей,серьезно занимающихся шахматами,нет места каким-то уже очень сильным эмоциям. Соперник просто показывает нам наши недостатки,и надо извлекать урок из этого. Вообще,описание битвы при Курукшетре очень напоминает шахматы,это игра брахманов и кшатриев.Иными словами на вопрос азартная ли игра шахматы?- надо ответить-все зависит от того,кто в нее играет :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Н

> Кришна всё таки критикует тех, кто скорбит и ликует. А шахматы как раз слишком эмоциональна игра. Шахматистам лучше решать задачи, создавать этюды,а потом и вовсе бросить.
> _Тот, кто не ликует и не впадает в уныние, кто ни о чём не скорбит и ничего не желает, для кого не существует ни хорошего, ни плохого, - такой преданный очень дорог Мне._


Шахматы это логическая, а не эмоциональная игра. 
При этом, я не отрицаю наличие у игроков эмоций, которые игроки могут проявлять *абсолютно в любой* игре.  :smilies: 




> Когда Лев Николаевич выигрывал, он по-детски радовался, при проигрыше искренне огорчался. Если он делал в шахматах грубый промах и замечал это, он хватался за голову и необыкновенно громко вскрикивал: - А-а..., - чем часто пугал присутствовавших в комнате".


Радость присуща всем верующим людям, не испытывают радости только безбожники, зомби и прочие жертвы лжепророков.

----------


## Александр.Б

Шахматы, это не gambling!
gambling, это когда вы желаете получить всё, не прилагая ни каких усилий (бросаете в автомат один рубль, дёргаете ручку, и надеетесь на то, что вам выпадет джек пот!!!)
а спорт отличается тем, что вы должны в честном поединке, своими умениями и трудом заработать победу!!!
вот в этом и есть та колоссальная разница, между gambling и спортивными играми!!!
другое дело, что в тотализатор можно превратить всё, что угодно!

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Шахматы это логическая, а не эмоциональная игра. 
> При этом, я не отрицаю наличие у игроков эмоций, которые игроки могут проявлять *абсолютно в любой* игре.


Ну значит нельзя игру назвать на 100% ни логической, ни эмоциональной? Значит хоть в какой-то мере игра захватывает и будоражит?
И по любому это занятие лишь убийство времени. Мы не видим икон играющих апостолов и Христа, не советует играть Коран и прочие Писания

А вы сами-то играете? Или может знакомы с заядлыми шахматистами-любителями? О профессионалах речи нет - там не приняты эмоции или ихскрывают. Да и борются гроссмейстеры за большие деньги. Но что-то я не верю будто игра ради безденежной и безмедальной победы, особенно когда люди приходят на производство раньше чтобы поиграть, играют в обеденный перерыв и потом ещё и остаются после работы ради шахмат не есть страсть, сильная привязанность и не азарт.



> Радость присуща всем верующим людям, не испытывают радости только безбожники, зомби и прочие жертвы лжепророков


Ну а как быть с цитатой из Бхагавад-гиты: _Тот, кто не ликует и не впадает в уныние, кто ни о чём не скорбит и ничего не желает, для кого не существует ни хорошего, ни плохого, - такой преданный очень дорог Мне._

Да, верующие испытывают трансцендентную радость, но не от просиживания за доской, не от концентрации на ловушках, вилках и не от жертв ферзей, коней и слонов.

Прабхупада-лиламрита, т.1, стр.192: "_...перечень запрещённых действий: азартные игры и бессмысленные спортивные и развлекательные мероприятия"_

----------


## Александр.Б

Любая игра, это в первую очередь отношения, т.е. общение! Игроки очень сближаются, и могут проявить свои как благородные, так и не очень, качества))) 

_тот, кто не ликует и не впадает в уныние_....... если человек удовлетворён и уравновешен, то играя в шахматы он и останется таким, как вы описали))) в чём проблема-то?

----------


## Владимир Н.

> Ну значит нельзя игру назвать на 100% ни логической, ни эмоциональной? Значит хоть в какой-то мере игра захватывает и будоражит?
> И по любому это занятие лишь убийство времени. Мы не видим икон играющих апостолов и Христа, не советует играть Коран и прочие Писания
> 
> А вы сами-то играете? Или может знакомы с заядлыми шахматистами-любителями? О профессионалах речи нет - там не приняты эмоции или ихскрывают. Да и борются гроссмейстеры за большие деньги. Но что-то я не верю будто игра ради безденежной и безмедальной победы, особенно когда люди приходят на производство раньше чтобы поиграть, играют в обеденный перерыв и потом ещё и остаются после работы ради шахмат не есть страсть, сильная привязанность и не азарт.
> 
> Ну а как быть с цитатой из Бхагавад-гиты: _Тот, кто не ликует и не впадает в уныние, кто ни о чём не скорбит и ничего не желает, для кого не существует ни хорошего, ни плохого, - такой преданный очень дорог Мне._
> 
> Да, верующие испытывают трансцендентную радость, но не от просиживания за доской, не от концентрации на ловушках, вилках и не от жертв ферзей, коней и слонов.
> 
> Прабхупада-лиламрита, т.1, стр.192: "_...перечень запрещённых действий: азартные игры и бессмысленные спортивные и развлекательные мероприятия"_


Дискуссия начинает ходить по кругу. Еще раз-все зависит от того как использовать ту или иную вещь. Вы же пользуетесь компьютером? А вот зря Вы это делаете,потому что некоторые люди используют компьютер для греховной деятельности.И так во всем,в том числе и с шахматами. Родина шахмат-Индия,это Вам ни о чем не говорит? До недавнего времени чемпионом мира по шахматам был Вишванатан Ананд,индиец и сейчас он опять завоевал право сразиться за шахматную корону. Его уважают все шахматисты,потому что его поведение просто образцово.
Прабхупада-лиламрита, т.1, стр.192: "...перечень запрещённых действий: азартные игры и бессмысленные спортивные и развлекательные мероприятия" 
Шахматы-не азартная игра,и не бессмысленное мероприятие,это очевидно,надо только помнить,что лучшим игроком в шахматы является Кришна, так говорит мой друг-преданный Кришны :smilies: .
P.S. Хотя Вы спрашивали и не меня,но сам я являюсь кмс по шахматам и преподаю их детям. И уж поверьте,вижу вокруг столько бессмысленных развлечений, которыми увлечены дети,например игры на смартфонах и т.д.

----------


## Владимир Н.

Кстати,экс-чемпион мира по шахматам А.Карпов является весьма почитаемой личностью в православном мире и награжден церковными наградами http://www.pravoslavie.ru/smi/43707.htm  и еще http://www.pravoslavie.ru/smi/63667.htm

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
> Меня очень интересует вопрос: азартная ли игра шахматы? Попадает ли она под запрет принципа не играть в азартные игры? Очень интересует развёрнутый ответ на этот вопрос, как и вообще понятие "азартные игры". Где видеть грань? Шкала собственного азарта, чрезмерного увлечения или надо просто тупо помнить список исключений... 
> Очень интересует почему да или почему нет.
> Спасибо большое!


"Азартные игры включают в себя игры на деньги (например, карты, рулетка), в которых человек зависит от удачного выигрыша, который непредсказуем, случаен. Также к азартным играм относят незаконные денежные махинации. Эффект азартных игр: они заставляют человека обманывать, делают его нервным, психически неустойчивым, приводят к материальной зависимости из-за больших потерь денег.
Понятие «азартная игра» имеет более широкое значение, оно означает: «хочу взять больше, чем отдать». Стремление человека получить желаемое (неограниченное) удовлетворение чувств подобно азартной игре. Нежелание людей честно оценить свои поступки, действия и осознать, на что они реально могут надеяться за свой вклад, их надежда, несмотря ни на что, получить больше - это и есть азартная игра. В этом случае человек убежден, что может «вытрясти» желаемое наслаждение, просто приложив больше усилий.
Человек, пытающийся заниматься преданным служением, и в то же самое время, нарушающий регулирующие принципы, достоин сожаления, ибо нарушая принципы, он подпитывает свои телесные представления о жизни..."


Источник:  http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...d=10&Itemid=31

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Кстати,экс-чемпион мира по шахматам А.Карпов является весьма почитаемой личностью в православном мире и награжден церковными наградами http://www.pravoslavie.ru/smi/43707.htm  и еще http://www.pravoslavie.ru/smi/63667.htm


Быть почитаемым в православном мире - в наше время скорее позор...

Шахматы сами по себе конечно игра логическая и полностью детерминированная. Однако в любом случае невозможно играть во что-либо без гуны страсти. Потому что иначе какой вообще смысл играть?
Ладно кшатрии, предположим они тренировались в тактическом и стратегическом мышлении за шахматной доской. Но кшатриев давно уже нет, одни шудры. Зачем же люди тратят на это время? 
Если не играть на деньги, но я бы никак не отнес шахматы к азартным играм. Но "бессмысленные спортивные и развлекательные мероприятия" - самое оно. Результата никакого, вреям потеряно, мозг устал...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Его Святейшество Бхакти Викаша Свами также писал, что Шрила Прабхупада критиковал детский конкурс с призами:
"Шрила Прабхупада критиковал детский конкурс, опубликованный в журнале, который предложил призы для участников. Прабхупада сказал, что это азартная игра."

Источник: From Transcendental Diary by Hari-sauri Prabhu Из рассылки 25.04.2013


Можно еще поискать, что на эту тему говорил Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://omstudio.org/books/bg/page/10/gl10-36.html

Из этого комментария видно, что азартная игра-это игра с обманом. Значит, игра в шахматы, если она не построена на обмане, не относится к азартным.

Если рассматривать слово азарт, как то, что помогает нам забыть о Кришне, то шахматы могут относиться к азартным играм. В этом случае игрокам надо медитировать на этот же стих _Бхагавад-Гиты_, где Кришна говорит, что Он Сам и есть азартная игра. И медитируя на это, игрок будет занят чистым преданным служением  :smilies:  и постепенно избавится от зависимости.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Но "бессмысленные спортивные и развлекательные мероприятия" - самое оно. Результата никакого, вреям потеряно, мозг устал...


если с этой позиции рассматривать, то вообще смысла нет ни в каких видах взаимоотношений (а игры и состязания, это способ общения)!
кстати, так о преданных Кришны и говорят, что мол они бездельники, время зря только тратят на свои песни и пляски, а могли бы полезное дело сделать)))
(вот так мы и прыгаем в обсуждениях, то начинаем с одной платформы всё оценивать, то с другой)
по мне, так отношения мужчины и женщины, куда более бессмысленное времяпрепровождения, но тем не менее, для кого-то и в них есть польза!

----------


## Владимир Н.

> Быть почитаемым в православном мире - в наше время скорее позор...
> 
> Шахматы сами по себе конечно игра логическая и полностью детерминированная. Однако в любом случае невозможно играть во что-либо без гуны страсти. Потому что иначе какой вообще смысл играть?
> Ладно кшатрии, предположим они тренировались в тактическом и стратегическом мышлении за шахматной доской. Но кшатриев давно уже нет, одни шудры. Зачем же люди тратят на это время? 
> Если не играть на деньги, но я бы никак не отнес шахматы к азартным играм. Но "бессмысленные спортивные и развлекательные мероприятия" - самое оно. Результата никакого, вреям потеряно, мозг устал...


Такая категоричность сильно отдает сектантством. Во всех конфессиях есть весьма достойные личности, этот факт не нуждается в доказательствах. Гуна страсти безусловно присутствует,но весь интерес и состоит в том,чтобы научиться управлять этими страстями.К тому же на эту планету в основном и приходят души в раджасе,не так ли? Так можно объявить любые занятия,кроме служения бессмысленными , однако большинство преданных занимается какой- то кармической деятельностью и ничего плохого в этом нет,если она не греховна. Да и ныне живущие кшатрии с Вами не согласятся, что они вдруг стали шудрами. Все это рассуждения людей,для которых шахматы так и остались на уровне- "Лошадью ходи,век воли не видать" :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Гуна страсти безусловно присутствует,но весь интерес и состоит в том,чтобы научиться управлять этими страстями.К тому же на эту планету в основном и приходят души в раджасе,не так ли?


Вы серьезно полагаете, что люди играют в шахматы чтобы научиться управлять страстями? Странный у Вас круг шахматного общения... 
Вообще то чтобы контролировать гуну страсти люди выполняют свою дхарму, тем самым поднимаясь в гуну благости. Шахматы тут явно ни при чем.




> Так можно объявить любые занятия,кроме служения бессмысленными


Поздравляю, наконец то Вы поняли, что такое Сознание Кришны.




> однако большинство преданных занимается какой- то кармической деятельностью и ничего плохого в этом нет,если она не греховна.


Еще раз удивлюсь о Вашем круге общения. Что это за "преданные", занимающиеся кармической деятельностью? Преданный вообще не должен заниматься этим. Но у него есть какая-то материальная дхарма, и он ее выполняет, и хотя внешне это может казаться кармической деятельностью, но таковой не является.
Или Вы о преданных, которые разрываются между Кришной и майей? Но такую позицию вряд ли стоит приводить в пример, всё равно раньше или позже им придется сделать выбор.





> Да и ныне живущие кшатрии с Вами не согласятся, что они вдруг стали шудрами.


Вообще то в Кали-Югу все рождаются шудрами. Откуда у Вас кшатрии взялись, непонятно. Конечно, есть люди с какими-то кшатрийскими качествами, но это совсем не те кшатрии.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> если с этой позиции рассматривать, то вообще смысла нет ни в каких видах взаимоотношений (а игры и состязания, это способ общения)!


Но прабху, как Вы себе представляете такое общение? Собрались преданные на нама-хатту, и вместо киртана и прасада режутся в шведки? Это же несерьезно, никто больше не придет  :biggrin1:  
Рупа Госвами в Упадешамрите четко говорит, какие есть способы общения между преданными - прасад, подарки и сокровенные мысли. Игры и состязания там не упоминаются вовсе. 
Кроме того, преданные должны общаться друг с другом на платформе служения, а не соревнования.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Такая категоричность сильно отдает сектантством. Во всех конфессиях есть весьма достойные личности, этот факт не нуждается в доказательствах.


А Вы упомянули не о достойных личностях, а о официальном признании "заслуг" со стороны руководства РПЦ МП, которое ведут себя весьма удивительно - то налет на храм ИСККОН организуют, то общину вайшнавов уничтожат, то Бхагавад-Гиту судят... Странно радоваться признанию со стороны этих людей.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Любая игра, это в первую очередь отношения, т.е. общение! Игроки очень сближаются, и могут проявить свои как благородные, так и не очень, качества)))


 Ну так надо общаться с Богом и святыми, а не с теми у кого шахматное сознание.



> _тот, кто не ликует и не впадает в уныние_....... если человек удовлетворён и уравновешен, то играя в шахматы он и останется таким, как вы описали))) в чём проблема-то?


 А как достичь уравновешенности, если даже Л.Толстой и то бурно реагировал на шахматные ошибки, поражения и победы?
Да и какое благородство можно проявить попусту тратя время за экраном телевизора, газетным листом или плоской доской?

----------


## Александр.Б

> Но прабху, как Вы себе представляете такое общение? Собрались преданные на нама-хатту, и вместо киртана и прасада режутся в шведки? Это же несерьезно, никто больше не придет  
> Рупа Госвами в Упадешамрите четко говорит, какие есть способы общения между преданными - прасад, подарки и сокровенные мысли. Игры и состязания там не упоминаются вовсе. 
> Кроме того, преданные должны общаться друг с другом на платформе служения, а не соревнования.


не путайте божий дар с яишницей))) и я нигде не говорил, что вместо киртана в шахматы нужно играть.
То, что вы описали, это очень здорово, но только не надо крайностей! Как вы будете о сокровенном общаться, если вы этому человеку никто? Друзьями становятся очень постепенно, и в шахматы поиграть, и помочь с машиной в гараже ковыряться, и в лес на прогулку на великах вместе съездить, и т.д. и т.п. 
Преданные, это не только монахи или затворники, или какие-то асоциальные элементы)))

----------


## Александр.Б

> Ну так надо общаться с Богом и святыми, а не с теми у кого шахматное сознание.
>  А как достичь уравновешенности, если даже Л.Толстой и то бурно реагировал на шахматные ошибки, поражения и победы?
> Да и какое благородство можно проявить попусту тратя время за экраном телевизора, газетным листом или плоской доской?


да что вы всё в крайности какие-то кидаетесь?
где и кто тут сказал, что шахматами надо заменить Бога?

Внешне люди могут по разному реагировать на события, темперамент ещё никто не отменял, но ИМХО в Гите, речь идёт о внутреннем состоянии равновесия!

даже Лев Толстой!!! о как!!! Я мало что знаю об этом человеке, так что опять мимо))) но уравновешенности можно достичь при помощи трансцендентного знания!

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> всё зависит от того как использовать ту или иную вещь


Ну и как же задействовать шашки-шахматы в преданном служении? С компьютером ясно, топором можно и храм построить и человека убить, но с Меранской системой защиты Нимцовича и гамбитом Кукуева преданным что делать-то?



> Родина шахмат-Индия,это Вам ни о чем не говорит?


 Совершенно ни о чём не говорит, вот адвайта тоже оттуда, но мы то не говорим что всё едино. Индия родина и религии,и ересей. У вайшнавов тройственный авторитет гуру, садху, шастры молчит и не показывает своим ачаром полезность и важность настольных игр.



> До недавнего времени чемпионом мира по шахматам был индиец Вишванатан Ананд и сейчас он завоевал право сразиться за шахматную корону. Его уважают все шахматисты,потому что его поведение просто образцово.


Ананд будучи выходцем из брахманской семьи играет в шахматы на деньги, что недопустимо ибо брахману даже работать за зарплату нельзя.




> Шахматы-не азартная игра,и не бессмысленное мероприятие,это очевидно


 Не очевидно. Давайте шахматы судить по плодам. Привязанность к ним появляется у игроков? Отвлекает от молитвы, чтения богодухновенной литературы и прочей духовной практики? А материальные эмоции от победы и поражения есть?
Теперь вопрос о передачи кармы - если противник мясоед, то его карма передаётся вегетарианцу.



> надо только помнить,что лучшим игроком в шахматы является Кришна


Кришна и гору поднял и держал её неделю, но мы не подражаем ему поднимая поезда и самосвалы. Кришна танцевал ночью распространив себя во множестве экспансий, а преданные не танцуют с чужими женами и не распространяют себя в сотни экспансий. 



> И уж поверьте,вижу вокруг столько бессмысленных развлечений, которыми увлечены дети,например игры на смартфонах и т.д.


 Так чем же азарт (страсть,безумие) ребёнка играющего в компьютерную стрелялку хуже шахматного азарта когда дитя гоняется за королём противника?  

_Богу служите или маммоне_, Богу или шахматам. Не бывает у двух господ хорошего слуги. Если я всё время служу Богу, то даже мой досуг это жертва Ему

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Преданные, что ж вы так на шахматы обиделись?  :smilies:  Безобидная игра, вроде. Есть грехи и пострашней шахмат  :smilies: 




> Кришна и гору поднял и держал её неделю, но мы не подражаем ему поднимая поезда и самосвалы. Кришна танцевал ночью распространив себя во множестве экспансий, а преданные не танцуют с чужими женами и не распространяют себя в сотни экспансий.


Это порадовало, очень складно сказано  :good:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну и как же задействовать шашки-шахматы в преданном служении?


Как вариант, когда плохая погода для прогулок, можно играть в шашки-шахматы с сыном и рассказывать ему истории из Махабхараты. Это и общение и просвещение.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Как вариант, когда плохая погода для прогулок, можно играть в шашки-шахматы с сыном и рассказывать ему истории из Махабхараты. Это и общение и просвещение.


В Картику Хари-Бхакти Виласа говорит что играть можно:
231
(обязанности, совершаемые в первый день растущей луны месяца Карттика)(Сканда Пурана)
Обязанность каждого – поклоняться холму Говардхана рано утром в первый день растущей луны месяца Карттика.
Человек должен играть в шахматы, украшать и поклоняться коровам, горшкам с молоком и телегам.

Или это редкое исключение, когда игра проходит в тёмное время суток и рядом находится храм?
118.О лучший среди брахманов! О удачливый, тот, кто освещает храм  Господа Хари лампами гхи в месяц Карттика, даже с целью поиграть в шахматы, — освободит семь поколений своей семьи.

А другие тексты не благоволят или по крайней мере ограничивают шахматистов, ибо положа руку на сердце это всё таки сильное чувственное наслаждение:
788-789.(Каши-кханда) Он не должен никого подкупать, не должен он и играть в шахматы.
Он должен держаться на расстоянии от шахматной доски.

768-771.Он не должен играть в шахматы.

465.В этот священный день великие души, желающие соблюдать этот обет, должны отказаться от разговоров с женщинами и игрой в шахматы.
Они должны, конечно же, помнить обо Мне в течение дня.http://vedatext.ru/component/search/...archphrase=all

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Так ведь это для великих душ!

----------


## Владимир Н.

> Вы серьезно полагаете, что люди играют в шахматы чтобы научиться управлять страстями? Странный у Вас круг шахматного общения... 
> Вообще то чтобы контролировать гуну страсти люди выполняют свою дхарму, тем самым поднимаясь в гуну благости. Шахматы тут явно ни при чем.


Не странный,просто более профессиональный чем у Вас. Вы говорите об уличной драке в которой соперниками могут быть кто угодно и нет никаких правил, а я о восточном интеллектуальном единоборстве,которое является на определенном уровне уже искусством, где приняты правила уважения и почитания соперника. Например поздравление его с победой. Часто ли Вы пожимаете руку оппоненту в споре,признавая его правоту? :smilies:  Вот Вам и пример укрощения своего самолюбия и эгоизма.




> Еще раз удивлюсь о Вашем круге общения. Что это за "преданные", занимающиеся кармической деятельностью? Преданный вообще не должен заниматься этим. Но у него есть какая-то материальная дхарма, и он ее выполняет, и хотя внешне это может казаться кармической деятельностью, но таковой не является.
> Или Вы о преданных, которые разрываются между Кришной и майей? Но такую позицию вряд ли стоит приводить в пример, всё равно раньше или позже им придется сделать выбор.


Я о преданных, которые в обычной жизни являются строителями,менеджерами,торговцами и т.д. В этом материальном мире нельзя обойтись без денег и сколько бы Вы ни уговаривали себя и других ,что на самом деле это не кармическая деятельность ,суть выполняемых обязанностей от этого не меняется. Вот например преданный каким-то образом связан с работой по производству металла. Известно,что из металла выполняются разные изделия,в том числе и ножи для боен.Греховна ли такая деятельность? В случае шахмат таких вопросов слава Богу вообще не возникает и нет сомнений, что игра в шахматы гораздо лучшее и чистое занятие чем скажем работа на производстве.




> ]Вообще то в Кали-Югу все рождаются шудрами. Откуда у Вас кшатрии взялись, непонятно. Конечно, есть люди с какими-то кшатрийскими качествами, но это совсем не те кшатрии.


Конечно сейчас не те кшатрии, что когда-то, поэтому они и играют в шахматы, а не борются с демонами. :smilies:  Не могут они полностью превратиться в шудр, природа не та.

----------


## Владимир Н.

> В Картику Хари-Бхакти Виласа говорит что играть можно:
> 231
> (обязанности, совершаемые в первый день растущей луны месяца Карттика)(Сканда Пурана)
> Обязанность каждого – поклоняться холму Говардхана рано утром в первый день растущей луны месяца Карттика.
> Человек должен играть в шахматы, украшать и поклоняться коровам, горшкам с молоком и телегам.
> 
> Или это редкое исключение, когда игра проходит в тёмное время суток и рядом находится храм?
> 118.О лучший среди брахманов! О удачливый, тот, кто освещает храм  Господа Хари лампами гхи в месяц Карттика, даже с целью поиграть в шахматы, — освободит семь поколений своей семьи.


Спасибо, Вы меня вдохновили! :smilies:

----------


## Владимир Н.

> Ну и как же задействовать шашки-шахматы в преданном служении? С компьютером ясно, топором можно и храм построить и человека убить, но с Меранской системой защиты Нимцовича и гамбитом Кукуева преданным что делать-то?


Меранская защита в Ферзевом гамбите,а не защите Нимцовича ,а гамбит Кукуева это в шашках,но в целом порадовали Ваши познания :smilies: . Как задействововать? Для общения прежде всего и полезного досуга, после преданного служения. Всем же приятно почувствовать себя великими полководцами, стать на некоторое время Арджуной  :smilies: 



> Совершенно ни о чём не говорит, вот адвайта тоже оттуда, но мы то не говорим что всё едино. Индия родина и религии,и ересей. У вайшнавов тройственный авторитет гуру, садху, шастры молчит и не показывает своим ачаром полезность и важность настольных игр.


Если такая мудрая игра родилась в Индии,то человек невольно начинает думать,что Индия это не просто какая-то там отсталая страна третьего мира. Как вариант для начала интереса к ведической культуре.




> Ананд будучи выходцем из брахманской семьи играет в шахматы на деньги, что недопустимо ибо брахману даже работать за зарплату нельзя.


Ну если он сделает пожертвование в пользу ИСККОН, может не будем тогда его так уж строго судить? :smilies:  И все таки символично что индус (к тому же из брахманской семьи)  -чемпион Мира в самой интеллектуальной игре.




> Не очевидно. Давайте шахматы судить по плодам. Привязанность к ним появляется у игроков? Отвлекает от молитвы, чтения богодухновенной литературы и прочей духовной практики? А материальные эмоции от победы и поражения есть?
> Теперь вопрос о передачи кармы - если противник мясоед, то его карма передаётся вегетарианцу.


 Возможно у кого то появляется, но опять-таки как с тем компьютером, шахматы могут быть использованы для пропагандирования  индийской культуры, а могут для бесцельного просиживания на лавочках в скверах. Я говорю о другом уровне,а низвести до уровня бесцельной траты времени можно все,что угодно. Привязанность и материальные эмоции, это все может быть, если в качестве учителя выступает материалист.




> Так чем же азарт (страсть,безумие) ребёнка играющего в компьютерную стрелялку хуже шахматного азарта когда дитя гоняется за королём противника?


 В чем шахматы выше компьютерной стрелялки? Ну это же очевидно, в компьютерных играх развиваются прежде всего указательный палец или два больших пальца рук, а в шахматах развивается Разум,который потом может быть использован для преданного служения.

----------


## Sukhananda das

Страсть и азарт проявляются там, где есть победитель и побежденный. Для многих людей важно именно достижение превосходства над другими (в той или иной форме) и наслаждение им. В рамках материальной концепции мира эта двойственность (победитель и побежденный) стимулирует к деятельности, развитию, естественному отбору и т. д. В рамках духовной концепции - это деградация.

Конечно, теоретически можно представить человека, который посвящает свою победу над другими Богу, тем самым, как бы, очищает ее. С другой стороны, а нужна ли Кришне эта, так называемая "победа"? 

Думаю, что в наших кали-южных условиях игра в шахматы "не смертельна" для духовной жизни. Во многом это зависит от самого вайшнава и его психо-физической природы (гуна-кармы). Я знаю вайшнава, который проповедует, принимая участие в он-лайн битвах на таких ресурсах, как http://www.chessvegas.ru Однако, для  других вайшнавов эта деятельность может быть нежелательной, так как разжигает в них ненужную страсть и стремление к превосходству, отнимая время от более важных дел.

----------


## Дамир

*«Единственный способ стать умнее — играть с более умным противником»,* — основы шахмат, 1883 г.

----------


## Владимир Н.

Шахматы при правильном к ним подходе учат контролю над своими чувствами,эмоциями и словами. Вот посмотрите последние сообщения в соседнем разделе "Философия" http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...971#post125971 - это явно не шахматист писал, уровень агрессии зашкаливает.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> я о восточном интеллектуальном единоборстве,которое является на определенном уровне уже искусством, где приняты правила уважения и почитания соперника. Например поздравление его с победой. Часто ли Вы пожимаете руку оппоненту в споре,признавая его правоту? Вот Вам и пример укрощения своего самолюбия и эгоизма.


То есть только ради этого несколько часов напряженных размышлений? Могли ли бы сразу пожать руки и не тратить время...




> нет сомнений, что игра в шахматы гораздо лучшее и чистое занятие чем скажем работа на производстве.


Безусловно, я и не говорю, что это греховная деятельность. Это просто бесполезная трата времени для преданного. Но если Вы, обучая этой игре, так поддерживаете себя, то есть это Ваша работа, то проблем никаких нет.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Всем же приятно почувствовать себя великими полководцами, стать на некоторое время Арджуной


Вот собственно Вы сами всё и сказали  :biggrin1:  В основе игр лежит желание потешить своё ложное эго.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Шахматы при правильном к ним подходе учат контролю над своими чувствами,эмоциями и словами. Вот посмотрите последние сообщения в соседнем разделе "Философия" http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...971#post125971 - это явно не шахматист писал, уровень агрессии зашкаливает.


Кстати он давно здесь агрессивно на всех. А читая его "философию", чуть сам не заразился майавадой. Уровень агрессии - Хираньякашипу  :aggressive:

----------


## Владимир Н.

> То есть только ради этого несколько часов напряженных размышлений? Могли ли бы сразу пожать руки и не тратить время...


 Вы поздравляете с победой соперника,а не просто пожимаете руку. Чувствуете разницу? После такой практики уже несложно быть смиренным. 





> Безусловно, я и не говорю, что это греховная деятельность. Это просто бесполезная трата времени для преданного. Но если Вы, обучая этой игре, так поддерживаете себя, то есть это Ваша работа, то проблем никаких нет.


 Мой друг как-то предложил с помощью шахмат знакомить детей с Ведической культурой. В форме игры это всегда интереснее. В современной материалистической школе других легальных способов как-то не видно. Насчет полезности затраченного времени на шахматы ,выше я перечислил уже немало аргументов. С другой стороны это индивидуально.Вполне допускаю, что для многих людей есть другие способы воспитания характера, но лучше единоборств трудно что-то придумать.

----------


## Владимир Н.

> Вот собственно Вы сами всё и сказали  В основе игр лежит желание потешить своё ложное эго.


Вы знаете,ложное эго такое многообразное. Например, ложное эго не любит проигрывать.(У некоторых ложных эг даже комплексы по этому поводу). А как это сделать? Да очень просто- никогда не играть и объявить это занятие бесполезным :biggrin1:  Чтобы ложное эго не огорчать

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Вы поздравляете с победой соперника, а не просто пожимаете руку. Чувствуете разницу? После такой практики уже несложно быть смиренным.


Ну это чистая формальность.Все спортсмены это делают. Начальнику тоже пожимают руку, отдают честь офицерам, здороваются и поздравляют коллег, а внутри тихо ненавидят.

А "ложное я" любит считать себя человеком, шахматистом, победителем,проигравшим - что угодно лишь бы конценрироваться на себе и своих забавах.
Уж лучше в Калари-паяту записаться - там и одежда, и оружие, и поклонение перед тренировками. Шахматы же бездуховны

----------


## Владимир Н.

> Ну это чистая формальность.Все спортсмены это делают. Начальнику тоже пожимают руку, отдают честь офицерам, здороваются и поздравляют коллег, а внутри тихо ненавидят.
> А "ложное я" любит считать себя человеком, шахматистом, победителем,проигравшим - что угодно лишь бы конценрироваться на себе и своих забавах.
> Уж лучше в Калари-паяту записаться - там и одежда, и оружие, и поклонение перед тренировками. Шахматы же бездуховны


 Формальность? А Вы пробовали пожимать руку сопернику ,проиграв в длительной борьбе, а иногда и обидно проиграв? Это очень нелегко, но с практикой становится легче.
Часто люди считают себя духовными,но не могут сделать каких-то вещей, где надо своему эго сказать -"На место!". Можно считать себя духовным, не замечая как гордится этим ложное эго. Все подверждается практикой,а не декларациями о духовности.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Мой друг как-то предложил с помощью шахмат знакомить детей с Ведической культурой. В форме игры это всегда интереснее.


Конечно, для проповеди можно использовать игры всякие, кто ж спорит. 




> Насчет полезности затраченного времени на шахматы ,выше я перечислил уже немало аргументов. С другой стороны это индивидуально.Вполне допускаю, что для многих людей есть другие способы воспитания характера, но лучше единоборств трудно что-то придумать.


Что-то не заметил ни единого аргумента, кроме того, что побежденный, тренируя терпение, пожимает руку победителю  :smilies:  Как отметил *Валентин Шеховцов*, это вполне может быть формальностью.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Вы знаете,ложное эго такое многообразное. Например, ложное эго не любит проигрывать.(У некоторых ложных эг даже комплексы по этому поводу). А как это сделать? Да очень просто- никогда не играть и объявить это занятие бесполезным Чтобы ложное эго не огорчать


Можно и так, но не получится, потому что в материальном мире все по-любому проигрывают  :smilies:  Но можно конечно не добавлять к своим проблемам еще и бессмысленные спортивные проигрыши  :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> В фильме конечно видна игра на поле в форме креста, что соотвествует Чаурапару. Но фильм же не документальный  А что в самом тексте Махабхараты?


Нашел таки, где я слышал про шахматы:
_Только посмотрите, они были ататайинах, агрессорами. В этом нет сомнения. Так как эти дхартараштран, сыновья Дхритараштры, они оскорбили Драупади. Жену Арджуны. Они делали ставки. Поставили на жену. Итак, они проиграли, они проиграли в шахматы, и другая сторона забрала их жену. (Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по БГ 1.36 - 26 июля 1973, Лондон)_

----------


## Владимир Н.

> Что-то не заметил ни единого аргумента, кроме того, что побежденный, тренируя терпение, пожимает руку победителю  Как отметил *Валентин Шеховцов*, это вполне может быть формальностью.


Я могу на эту тему трактат написать :smilies: .Ну хорошо,вкратце так-шахматы воспитывают характер, умение преодолевать трудности, не унывать в случае неудач, способность удерживать внимание на протяжении длительного времени,т.е.концентрацию, развивают логическое мышление и способность к умозаключениям, трудолюбие, самокритичность и объективное отношение к самому себе(потому что без этих качеств невозможен прогресс в шахматах), умение управлять отрицательными эмоциями...Могу еще продолжить.Особенно эти качества полезны для детей,у взрослых обычно трудно уже что-то воспитать,но при желании прогресс возможен.
И еще раз,попробуйте хотя бы формально поздравить соперника с выигрышем, говорить что это простая формальность могут только люди никогда это не делавшие.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> шахматы воспитывают характер, умение преодолевать трудности, не унывать в случае неудач, способность удерживать внимание на протяжении длительного времени, т.е.концентрацию, развивают логическое мышление и способность к умозаключениям, трудолюбие, самокритичность и объективное отношение к самому себе(потому что без этих качеств невозможен прогресс в шахматах), умение управлять отрицательными эмоциями...


Формальность совершается механически - какой от неё толк? Разве в США дежурная резиновая улыбка способствует религиозности или хоть какой-то благости? А полезные качества от концентрации на абстрактных фигурах и полях могут быть применены и в асурической деятельности. 
А от чего же в шахматах не унывают от неудач? Просто привыкают проигрывать как боксеры не чувствуют ударов?



> при желании прогресс возможен


И какого же прогресса надо достичь - играть пока не станешь мастером спорта?

Вот в Двапара-югу кшатрии после смертельной битвы в гости ходили друг к другу, ну а сейчас все ли шахматисты становятся друзьями или только одно рукопожатие делает их суперменами? Шахматы это ложь как и вообще абстракция, имитация - слабое подобие настоящей войны и на этом ложном поле навряд 
ли произростёт что-то полезное.

Ну и пожал я руку ну и что? Как была Кали-юга так и осталась - человек человеку волк, особенно если шахматы это последнее прибежище и единственная радость для человека

Да и с чем поздравлять? С потраченным временем? С тем, что противник лучше жонглирует своим тонким телом?
На самом деле стыдиться надо - двое двигают 32-е фигуры не принося пользы - не молятся, не жнут, не сеют, не пашут, не лечат, не ловят преступников
Ну хорошо если они гедонисты, можно понять - игры это сильное наслаждение. Но как их потом  оторвать от доски и предложить ходить в храм и два часаповторять мантру? Интересно почитать брошюру "Как проповедовать шахматистам"

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> шахматы воспитывают характер, умение преодолевать трудности, не унывать в случае неудач, способность удерживать внимание на протяжении длительного времени,т.е.концентрацию, развивают логическое мышление и способность к умозаключениям, трудолюбие, самокритичность и объективное отношение к самому себе(потому что без этих качеств невозможен прогресс в шахматах), умение управлять отрицательными эмоциями...


Это всё верно. Однако точно те же качества можно выработать, изучая шастры и общаясь с преданными. Зачем же бесполезно тратить время на шахматы?



> И еще раз,попробуйте хотя бы формально поздравить соперника с выигрышем, говорить что это простая формальность могут только люди никогда это не делавшие.


У меня уже сложилось впечатление, что у Вас с этим какая-то проблема, поэтому Вы так подчеркиваете этот пункт.
В чем вообще трудность поздравить победителя? Просто в том, что человек считает его своим врагом, и вот победившего врага теперь надо поздравить... Да, неприятно. Но вайшнав вообще никого не считает врагом. Почему же преданному должно быть трудно кого то поздравить с заслуженной победой? А так выходит Вы предлагаете сначала сделать человека врагом, сразиться с ним, а потом преодолеть себя, поздравив врага. Куча лишних ходов  :smilies:

----------


## Владимир Н.

> Это всё верно. Однако точно те же качества можно выработать, изучая шастры и общаясь с преданными. Зачем же бесполезно тратить время на шахматы?


Замечательно. Но мы ,а возможно, и Вы, пока еще находимся в материальном мире. Занимаясь шахматами легче перейти к шастрам, чем скажем изготавливая гайки. Интересно, чем Вы зарабатываете на жизнь с таким юношеским максималистким подходом? :smilies:  



> У меня уже сложилось впечатление, что у Вас с этим какая-то проблема, поэтому Вы так подчеркиваете этот пункт.
> В чем вообще трудность поздравить победителя? Просто в том, что человек считает его своим врагом, и вот победившего врага теперь надо поздравить... Да, неприятно. Но вайшнав вообще никого не считает врагом. Почему же преданному должно быть трудно кого то поздравить с заслуженной победой? А так выходит Вы предлагаете сначала сделать человека врагом, сразиться с ним, а потом преодолеть себя, поздравив врага. Куча лишних ходов


А у меня сложилось впечатление, что проблема как раз у Вас, раз Вы не допускаете возможности искренного неформального поздравления соперника. Врагом? Нет,ну Вы реально не в теме  :swoon: 
P.S. Спасибо за интересную дискуссию,до пятницы буду не в сети,а потом можно продолжить.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Ну значит нельзя игру назвать на 100% ни логической, ни эмоциональной? Значит хоть в какой-то мере игра захватывает и будоражит?
> И по любому это занятие лишь убийство времени. Мы не видим икон играющих апостолов и Христа, не советует играть Коран и прочие Писания


Мы ведь выясняем, является ли эта игра *азартной.* Ведь преданному почему-то не предлагается отказаться от любых игр, разговор идёт только об азартных. Являются ли шахматы убийством времени -- это отдельный вопрос. При том, что я не стал бы в данный момент тратить на них время, тем не менее у каждого свой уровень, и поэтому я не исключаю, что для кого-то игра в шахматы может быть прекрасной альтернативой каким-то другим делам.




> А вы сами-то играете? Или может знакомы с заядлыми шахматистами-любителями? О профессионалах речи нет - там не приняты эмоции или ихскрывают. Да и борются гроссмейстеры за большие деньги. Но что-то я не верю будто игра ради безденежной и безмедальной победы, особенно когда люди приходят на производство раньше чтобы поиграть, играют в обеденный перерыв и потом ещё и остаются после работы ради шахмат не есть страсть, сильная привязанность и не азарт.


Если человек переполнен страстью, то даже на киртане он будет проявлять страсть, но это не повод от него отказываться. И дело не в том, что профи не проявляют эмоций, а скорее наоборот: если человек не контролирует свои эмоции, то вряд ли он сможет стать профи.




> Ну а как быть с цитатой из Бхагавад-гиты: _Тот, кто не ликует и не впадает в уныние, кто ни о чём не скорбит и ничего не желает, для кого не существует ни хорошего, ни плохого, - такой преданный очень дорог Мне._


Ликующие и впадающие в уныние оставляют свой интерес к шахматам задолго до того как научаться в них играть.




> Да, верующие испытывают трансцендентную радость, но не от просиживания за доской, не от концентрации на ловушках, вилках и не от жертв ферзей, коней и слонов.
> 
> Прабхупада-лиламрита, т.1, стр.192: "_...перечень запрещённых действий: азартные игры и бессмысленные спортивные и развлекательные мероприятия"_


Обратите внимание, что слово _"бессмысленные"_ относится к спортивным и развлекательным мероприятиям. А игры запрещаются не любые, а азартные.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Обратите внимание, что слово _"бессмысленные"_ относится к спортивным и развлекательным мероприятиям. А игры запрещаются не любые, а азартные.


Т.е. игры защищены стихом 231-м из 16-й виласы ?
(обязанности, совершаемые в первый день растущей луны месяца Карттика)(Сканда Пурана)
Обязанность каждого – поклоняться холму Говардхана рано утром в первый день растущей луны месяца Карттика. Человек должен играть в шахматы, украшать и поклоняться коровам, горшкам с молоком и телегам.[/I]

Играя в шашки-шахматы мы готовимся к играм в духовном мире? Иначе не понятно чем неазартные игры лучше бессмысленных спортивных и развлекательных мероприятий. Но если игры так важны, то какая ещё есть информация о том как вайшнавы в Карттику играют в шахматы?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Мгновеньями Он виден, чаще скрыт.
За нашей жизнью пристально следит.
Бог нашей драмой коротает вечность!
Сам сочиняет, ставит и глядит. 
(О. Хайам)
Чем вам жизнь не азартная игра??? (имеется в виду для кого азартная, а для кого нет)
 :pandit:

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Игра - это форма общения между индивидуумами , рыцарская раса , так сказать. 
Если честно, то я не люблю шахматы, ибо они заставляют очень сильно страдать мое самомнение, когда на уровне легкий, у меня возникают сложности с решением шахматной задачи. Тут сразу видны, так сказать и все мои способности и мой уровень разума. Тут себя не обманешь.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Т.е. игры защищены стихом 231-м из 16-й виласы ?
> (обязанности, совершаемые в первый день растущей луны месяца Карттика)(Сканда Пурана)
> Обязанность каждого – поклоняться холму Говардхана рано утром в первый день растущей луны месяца Карттика. Человек должен играть в шахматы, украшать и поклоняться коровам, горшкам с молоком и телегам.[/I]


Я не говорю, что шахматы чем-либо защищены. Я говорю о том, что запрет относиться *только* к азартным играм, а *не к любым* играм.  :superstition: 





> Играя в шашки-шахматы мы готовимся к играм в духовном мире?


Играя в шахматы, человек как минимум слегка учится шевелить извилинами, и в этом намного меньше страсти, чем, например, управлять машиной, меньше чем в походе в магазин. Кшатрию уровня Арджуны была дана игра размера Курукшетры, с множеством участников, которые знали, что они не тела. В Кали-югу такие игры запрещены, поскольку являлись бы убийством человека и вели бы к деградации. Вобщем арджуны Кали-юги сильно измельчали, поэтому и в игры позволено играть помельче, типа шахмат.




> Иначе не понятно чем неазартные игры лучше бессмысленных спортивных и развлекательных мероприятий.


Шевелить извилинами -- это более благостное и менее страстное действо, чем шевелить другими частями тела. Спортивная движуха, многократно более страстная деятельность, чем игра в шахматы.




> Но если игры так важны, то какая ещё есть информация о том как вайшнавы в Карттику играют в шахматы?


Да, да, так важны, так важны, что можно днями о них говорить, вместо того, чтобы распространять книги. О какой важности шахмат Вы говорите?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> О какой важности шахмат Вы говорите?


И я не знаю о какой важности говорит Хари Бхакти Виласа.  
_16:231(обязанности, совершаемые в первый день растущей луны месяца Карттика)(Сканда Пурана)
Обязанность каждого – поклоняться холму Говардхана рано утром в первый день растущей луны месяца Карттика.
Человек должен играть в шахматы, украшать и поклоняться коровам, горшкам с молоком и телегам._
Я понимаю поклонение Говардхану, коровам, горшкам с молоком, но в шахматы-то зачем играть?

----------


## Андрей Н

> И я не знаю о какой важности говорит Хари Бхакти Виласа.


Так и я не знаю.  :smilies:  Вот если бы у Вас к этому тексту были комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады. ...





> Я понимаю поклонение Говардхану, коровам, горшкам с молоком, но в шахматы-то зачем играть?


Например, чтобы бодрствовать и не уснуть. (Это как вариант, а не ответ)

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Главное с какими мотивами мы что-то делаем если всё это помогает нам служить Кришне это хорошо.

----------

